# Union Binding warranty problems



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't reward a company for terrible service in the future?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Hey man.

I had the same issue. Union Binding Co. are brutal at customer support. I sent 5 emails after losing a toe strap at shredbo (dead horse gap), just to get a new one as their size strap is a bit particular. I never-ever received a response. In the end, after months of mincing around I managed to go into a shop in Sydney and speak to a guy there who hooked me up with their distributoir in Melbourne. They sent me a new strap at my expense... 40 bucks. Unimpressed with Union. They can eat it. Maybe get in contact with Inski in Sydney for further info. The guy at Inski was a massive help and so was the guy in Melb, but still - these bindings (Cadet DLX) were bought brand new in the uk, 2008 and some kind of recognition of the issue would have been reasonable. I have heard of this happening to a few other people as well... so to all of you whom want to purchase Union Bindings, be warned.
Good luck!


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

the problem is your SoHe distributor. you guys simply aren't a big market so smaller companies like C3 (and many others) hire local dipshits to handle stuff for them. keep contacting the local guys and bug them to do soemthing, but they are probably not that stoked to help someone out who isn't really a customer (since you bought in the states/uk). simple fact is you guys won't get the attention you think you deserve because you are half a world away and about 0.1% of the market. if you want better service deal with companies with a bigger presence where you are ()Ride, Libtech, Burton).


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

dinosaur said:


> Hey man.
> 
> I had the same issue. Union Binding Co. are brutal at customer support. I sent 5 emails after losing a toe strap at shredbo (dead horse gap), just to get a new one as their size strap is a bit particular. I never-ever received a response. In the end, after months of mincing around I managed to go into a shop in Sydney and speak to a guy there who hooked me up with their distributoir in Melbourne. They sent me a new strap at my expense... 40 bucks. Unimpressed with Union. They can eat it. Maybe get in contact with Inski in Sydney for further info. The guy at Inski was a massive help and so was the guy in Melb, but still - these bindings (Cadet DLX) were bought brand new in the uk, 2008 and some kind of recognition of the issue would have been reasonable. I have heard of this happening to a few other people as well... so to all of you whom want to purchase Union Bindings, be warned.
> Good luck!


Do u hav Inski's contact details by any chance?

Its dissapointing coz i chose Union based on the reviews it had in this forum, alot of ppl went on bout how good it was & how great the customer service was & it proved untrue. Oh well, Union you've just lost a customer & possibly many more coz i will be spreading the word to anyone i come across on & off the slopes


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

I'll still be buying union since I can buy it locally in a brick and mortar store. Best thing is if I don't like the bindings I purchase I can swap them for something else unless I've trashed them. Might pay more than buying in UK or USA but sounds like the warranty hassles certainly arent worth it. So I'm still going to get my union bindings from my local shop and if there are any problems they assure me they even have contacts on the local mountain that will replace a broken ratchet no charge at all. Now that's what great customer service is and why I'm supporting the local market instead.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

Mojo said:


> Do u hav Inski's contact details by any chance?
> 
> Its dissapointing coz i chose Union based on the reviews it had in this forum, alot of ppl went on bout how good it was & how great the customer service was & it proved untrue. Oh well, Union you've just lost a customer & possibly many more coz i will be spreading the word to anyone i come across on & off the slopes


were all these "ppl" in the SoHe? i live in NA and i think the customer service is awesome. To blame them for not living up to your expectations is like a desert guy being mad at a water company half way across the world for being thirsty.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I've received excellent service from Union, but I'm in North America and can contact the company directly for warranty issues. It sounds like your distributor is at fault, not the Union Binding Company.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

RVM said:


> I've received excellent service from Union, but I'm in North America and can contact the company directly for warranty issues. It sounds like your distributor is at fault, not the Union Binding Company.


same here, got a fast reply and even emailed back and forth with the guy for a bit haha. guess its just easier in north america. not to rub it in or anything, your situation sounds no fun :thumbsdown:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

i life in salt lake city and got the worst customer service ive ever received from any company on any product.. ill never have another pair you can count on that


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

What happened?



burritosandsnow said:


> i life in salt lake city and got the worst customer service ive ever received from any company on any product.. ill never have another pair you can count on that


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

RVM said:


> What happened?


got some unions the summer before they made their second production run and thought they were pretty good.. until i went to adjust them .. both screws on the left sides of the bindings completely stripped out but didnt come out.. so i ended up having to drill them out and replacing them with another set from some older bindings .. i wrote them about that issue and also the fact that ( at this time ) their sizing system was totally stupid. to extend or shorten the binding you had to take the three different parts ( heelcup highback and base ) apart from each other .. just imagine trying to hold together those three parts and still try to put the screws back in ( theyve since changed that) .. anyways i didnt ask for anything just voiced by dissatisfaction. they wrote me back in a totally condescending tone like they thought i was 12 years old and to top it all off their excuse was i did it wrong because they dont use left handed screws they only use right handed screws .. uh wtf last i checked screws are like basketballs theres not left and right handed screws .. i guess this was in response to me saying the screws on the left side .. im not sure if they were really that stupid or if they were just being total assholes either way no more money from me lol


as a comparison the same season i had a pair of celtek gloves that fell apart rather quick .. ive ridden celtek since their first production line and never had an issue but shot them a mail too just to let them know. i didnt ask for anything from them either and knew i was going to get another pair but they gave me two pair free and even sent them over to milo for me to pick up so i wouldnt have to waste time waiting for shipping ..THATS how you treat someone


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

There are right and left handed screws... The handedness refers to which direction you turn them to screw them down. Right handed is clockwise and left handed is counter clockwise.

They still shouldn't have been condescending to you. You were only trying to give them some feedback. Sorry to hear you had an issue. Maybe the guy you corresponded with has been fired. We can only hope!



burritosandsnow said:


> got some unions the summer before they made their second production run and thought they were pretty good.. until i went to adjust them .. both screws on the left sides of the bindings completely stripped out but didnt come out.. so i ended up having to drill them out and replacing them with another set from some older bindings .. i wrote them about that issue and also the fact that ( at this time ) their sizing system was totally stupid. to extend or shorten the binding you had to take the three different parts ( heelcup highback and base ) apart from each other .. just imagine trying to hold together those three parts and still try to put the screws back in ( theyve since changed that) .. anyways i didnt ask for anything just voiced by dissatisfaction. they wrote me back in a totally condescending tone like they thought i was 12 years old and to top it all off their excuse was i did it wrong because they dont use left handed screws they only use right handed screws .. uh wtf last i checked screws are like basketballs theres not left and right handed screws .. i guess this was in response to me saying the screws on the left side .. im not sure if they were really that stupid or if they were just being total assholes either way no more money from me lol


----------



## allannn (Feb 17, 2009)

My personal experience with their warranty dept has been great. I broke the highback on one of my force-sl's. Wrote the warranty dept, they emailed me back asking for my address and contact info. Had a new highback in my hands in less then a week. I was surprised that they didnt even ask for any evidence of the highback breaking or for me to return the broken one. I guess it must be a common problem... :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Next time just take the Union money and buy some Rome's instead. Rome took care of all of my warranty needs without question or hesitation. They sent replacement parts express courier too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

Most distributors wont warrant stuff you've mail ordered from overseas, they're generally better about it if you bought it from a store while you were o/s tho.


----------

